# chimney removal



## Dr. Awsome (Oct 6, 2009)

I went home on my lunch break and snapped a few pictures.

Here is the chimney sticking out the roof. You can't see it from this angle but I can see sun light shining through is several spots.










This is the area of concern for me. If I don't have to take this out I would rather not. 










This is where the chimney goes from the outside of the house to the inside.










During our first phase of remodel I put this box around the chimney to cover it up. I didn't do a very good job because of lack of time and I knew it would be coming down in a few months.

From the master bedroom the chimney continues up into our upstairs bathroom. It's not visible since it's behind a wall.

My plan so far is to start taking it out from the top down. I'l either rent and air chisel or use a cold chisel and BFG to break apart the mortar and then lower the bricks down. I don't want to have to break into the wall in the bathroom if I don't have to. I forgot to take a picture of that area but I'll try to remember this evening.


----------



## evapman (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes this will be a very time consuming and hard job, a job that will also be dangerous if not careful. A BFH & chisel will work but a air chisel (like a muffler gun) or small demo hammer with chisel will be better. I have taken down a few in the past, your plan with buckets is good, slow and steady.the section on the out side of the wall should be able to remain with no problem. hope this helps some. O one thing more don't lean a ladder aganst the chimney above the roof line, had a guy get killed doing that a few years ago here, he started pounding on the bricks and the chimney tipped over with him & the ladder, not a pretty site.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yup, without clearance to drop the whole thing you need to take it down from the top
Depending upon how close the other house is you might want to put plywood across the 2 roofs
This might stop any errant bricks from going thru a window below
Many times in demolition they toss the old bricks (from roof) down the inside of the chimney
Easier to remove the bricks that way then on a roof


----------



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

we just took ours down. Originally we were just gonna take it down below the roof line. We used a rotary hammer. It went extremely well. We started with just 1 course of brick. but found with the tool we could go down at least 4 bricks. We used the rotory hammer on the morter joints. i t loosened the bricks completely we could then drop the bricks to wear we wanted them to go.

Here;s the tool we used with about a 2" chisel bit attached. worked slick with more than 1 person.


----------



## TeamWeaver (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't know if it will work as well for the outer chimney as it did for the flu, but we used a rutland tile breaker last year to get our flu out and it worked great. It was 40 bucks for the breaker and another 70 or so for the rods to get 25 feet down inside our chimney. It took less than an hour for two of us to removed the whole flu. 
it is a 4 in by 4 in square piece of metal...heavy and weighted more to one side. You connect it to a rod then connect the rods to a rotary or high speed drill. You keep adding six foot sections of the rod til you get to the bottom. You need a person below scooping the tiles and dust out of the bottom. 
here's the link to check one out. 
http://www.northlineexpress.com/ite...ogle&kw=5CO-23587&source=froogle&kw=5CO-23587

Angie


----------

